# R.I.P Jane DeCosta



## deleted2648 (Aug 31, 2011)

Cool chick from Maryland. I met her in Venice Beach, but she's been all over the country for sure.
I don't have any more details other than the fact that she must have passed away in the last few days. Learned this through her Facebook page...

RIP Mama Jane


----------



## AnthraxMatt (Aug 31, 2011)

yeah i heard through FB too, that sucks






RIP


----------



## Jive (Sep 4, 2011)

Shame. i didnt know her too well, but i partied with her and went to some shows with her a few times.


----------



## tmmytt6 (Sep 7, 2011)

how did she die?


----------



## OfCourseLeanne (Jul 2, 2012)

CristrionicDisorder said:


> Cool chick from Maryland. I met her in Venice Beach, but she's been all over the country for sure.
> I don't have any more details other than the fact that she must have passed away in the last few days. Learned this through her Facebook page...
> 
> RIP Mama Jane


yeah i knew her personally, so sad </3 she deffinantly will be missedd.


----------



## Heddy (Sep 20, 2013)

*My bestest friend in the whole universe....Janie was a wonderful person. An old soul who touched every single life she came across. Such a beautiful person....a great mother to my two awesome nephews. This world will remain a lot darker without her wonderful light she shined on it. I love and miss you so much . ALWAYS & FOREVER in my HEART!!!*


----------

